# Razor Wire for my Hospital for the Criminally Insane



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Started working on Razor Wire to go over my faux fence.

What do y'all think? Cheesy? lol (it's not the greatest pic; my hand was moving)

Also, picked up some props at the thrift store. Going to have a metal desk at the entrance to my haunt, so I got an old typewriter and some medical type books to place on it. And picked up a bedside tray for my soon- to- be made hospital bed.










Made it from this:










Glued two pieces together. Then sprayed it w/ chrome spray paint.



















update:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice addition, coming out well. You have patience too, let me say that, looks like a good amount of work! :jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The razor wire looks great! Nice finds at the thrift store also.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Love that razor wire! It does look like a lot of work, but it's really convincing!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Razor wire looks real CC. Like the thrift store goodies too!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wire looks fantastic to me!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking good Cathy - the razor wire came up so well - well worth the effort I think.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks great CC! It's those little details like the razor wire that really make a prop or scene. Nice prop finds too!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.  
This project should keep me busy for a few days.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Cathy, the razor wire looks fantastic! Didn't take you long to solve that one, you crafty little thing you...... I'm loving the new theme, and I'm really going to enjoy watching you pull it all together. Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

like the razor wire cc,look forward in seeing your project when its finished!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice job...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very creative on the razor wire! That typewriter is great too! Really looking forward to seeing this all come together.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

In the first pic, it looks like the razors are flashing back reflected light, but they are made from painted foam, that chrome paint was a good idea! Good work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, everyone!  

update: (this is not the fence it will be on. Just using it for drying purposes.  )
I think I am going to have to adjust the razor size (to make them slightly smaller) and the spacing of the razors.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I do not think it is cheesy at all. It looks really good. Very realisitic. I wouldn't try to crawl over it.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

at first glance I thought it was real, and I thought you were crazy to place real razor wire on your haunt. Nice job must have been a lot of work


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great CC, I would not want to touch it in the dark.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW Cathy that looks great too!!! I agree, you must have a lot of patience, or "patients".


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey CreepyCathy, that turned out great! Looks pretty realistic to me, good job!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I have got to agree with everyone! It looks amazingly realistic! Terrific job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I think I am going to have to adjust the razor size (to make them slightly smaller) and the spacing of the razors.


I wouldn't change a thing. It looks very authentic.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love it, I might try this sometime.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks great! What type of glue did you use to glue the foam? I am going to make one of these for my "secret government research facility" haunt. P.S. It's a secret facility so don't tell anyone.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much, everyone. 

Cole&Jacksdad- lol- looking forward to seeing pics of your facility. 
I used a hot glue gun.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ouch!! That looks great!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I soooo thought the razors were real. Kick ass job!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I started on my razer wire. Instead of hot glue, I am using sticky sided foam. Seems to be working great with out the risk of getting burned from the hot glue.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.   

Cole&Jacksdad- great idea to use the sticky sided foam.  I want to see pics.  

thanks, again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice razor wire, I wouldn't try to crawl over it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Cathy, your attention to detail just blows me away. Your razor wire looks so realistic. You are so talented and I love the way your evil mind works! (with a sinister laugh....Bwah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaa) I think you are going to make the 2013 season so frigging amazing for your neighborhood. Wish you were my neighbor! (I am lucky if my neighbors even display a pumpkin...)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks real to me. Great job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

50 feet done... another 200' to go.   
kinda sloppy, but will attach it better later.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We could have used something like this on our fence a few years ago when some of the local kids thought climbing the fence and cutting through our yard was a good idea


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, RB


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Well you fooled me! Great look to that razor wire... I wouldn't touch it! 

BTW, you have such a great property to haunt! All that space!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Cc,
You have far more patience than I ever would. Looks good!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

CC, when this all comes together I hope you take a whole lot of pictures and put them in the showroom. I can't wait and I am sure everyone else is just as anxious to see the insane asylum in all of it's glory on Halloween. All of your effort is going to pay off and you are going to have a fantastic display.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, that looks awesome! It looks so realistic, I wouldn't climb your fence!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone. Y'all are too sweet.


----------



## trevtra (Aug 31, 2012)

love it.. i just joined today and finding so many ideas.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

trevtra said:


> love it.. i just joined today and finding so many ideas.


thank you very much. 

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's pretty nice work. If you really want to get all authentic you could run the barbed wire strands through the middle of the wire, typically 3 strands. I live close to a prison (minimum security thankfully) and can get you some good close up pictures if you would like them.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice razor wire!


----------

